
How Fins Evolved into Hands and Feet - Hooke
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/08/from-fins-to-feet/496226/?single_page=true
======
taprun
What's really odd is to think that there are some animals (whales) that had
fins, evolved them into feet and then evolved them into fins -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolution_of_cetaceans#Early_e...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolution_of_cetaceans#Early_evolution)

------
smb06
Amazing to think of all the mysteries that CRISPR can help solve.

It might be the best thing to have happened to us since the splitting of the
atom.

~~~
kurthr
Maybe you meant to or not, but I assume you're making a finny joke, and it's a
pretty dark joke about humans and powerful new technologies.

------
geuis
This is a much clearer explanation than was given on Science Friday.

------
te_platt
Oh... Fins not Finns. The story makes more sense now.

~~~
2opdude
That was also my first thought.

------
goldenkey
"Some people remember where they were when they were told Kennedy had been
assassinated, says Neil Shubin."

Somewhat of a crass introduction that needn't be there. Poor taste for wit.

~~~
gus_massa
Perhaps it poor taste, but I think that it's the "official" example of a
flashbulb memory in USA. For example:
[https://source.wustl.edu/2003/11/flashbulb-memories-of-
jfk-a...](https://source.wustl.edu/2003/11/flashbulb-memories-of-jfk-
assassination-may-not-be-so-accurate/)

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Still an odd choice, not only from the perspective of taste but also from that
of practical value. Kennedy died two years _before I was born_. According to
Wikipedia, the median age in the US is about 40 right now.

Kennedy's assassination is declining (has declined?) in a significance as a
flashbulb event; today, 9/11 would be a better choice - if we define better
based solely on demographic relevance and ignore taste.

